# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Fabula

## Diabolis

Qentë

Qentë po rishkruajnë historinë,
Se shtrembërimin që nis me fjalinë:
 ... thanë qentë njëherë...,
E paskësh shkruar një derr.

----------


## Diabolis

Dhia

Shumë ditë prej ditësh,
Siç ndodh me çmbart gjithësia,
U shter e u shterp dhia,
Patjetër  tha  fajin ma ka tagjia.

----------


## Diabolis

Kopertoni

Të zgjidhnin kujt i dëgjohej fjala
Në një vend me rrangalla,
U mblodhën nga gjithë mëhalla
Dhjetra raqe të rralla.

Ska dyshim që mua më dëgjoni, -
I pari nis të flasë kopertoni, -
Këtë nuk keni pse e diskutoni,
Në daçi provoni e më shponi.

----------


## Leila

D D, shpresoj te postoni me shume fabula te tjera.
Nuk 'ngopem' se lexuari.

----------


## Diabolis

të promise...

----------


## Diabolis

Kapak Kandilshojtësi dhe Gishti i Madh

Vite e vite më parë në një qytet të vjetër sa smbahej mend e që askush nuk dinte ta tregonte në hartë, banorët vendosën të ndriçonin rrugët e përbashkëta me kandilierë.
Hekurin e kasave të kandilierëve e rrahën farkëtarët, xhamat i solli paria prej Venetikut, ullirin për vajin e mblodhi vegjëlia, ndërsa gratë torën fillin e bënë fitilin. Gurgdhendësit i fiksuan kandelierët në qoshe të çdo rruge, në parmakët e urave, në hyrje, në qendër e në të dalë të qytetit.
Të gjithë ndjeheshin të gëzuar e të ndriçuar edhe kur nata e tyre ishte pa hënë e yje. Ata kishin kandilat që digjeshin heshtur në kandeliera. Të dilje rrugëve të kalldrëmta ishte një kënaqsi. Fëmijët zgjatnin orët e lojës, të dashuruarit orët e këngëve, puntorët nxitonin të mos linin punë për të nesërmen, amvisat të gjenin pak prehje.
Por më i gëzuari nga të gjithë ishte Nacuku. Oh, Nacuku gëzohej si të gjithë për dritën, por gëzohej dhe sepse bashkëqytetarët e tij i kishin gjetur punë. Ai duhet të ndizte kandilat me të rënë muzgu dhe ti shuante sipas kohës dhe motit natën vonë. Për Nacukun që kurrë nuk kishte lexuar një libër deri në fund, që prej Abetares, kjo ishte e vetmja punë që mund të bënte. Të ndizte kandilet kur i theshin e ti shuante po ashtu.
Kishin kaluar ditë që kur Nacuku ndizte dhe shuante kandilat nëpër rrugët e qytetit që nuk e tregonte dot njeri në hartë. Gjithçka rreth tij e ndjente gazmendin e plakut në ndezjen e çdo kandili të ri,  gazmend aq i madh sikur të ndizte vetë yjet e qiellit me dorë, e gëzohej për atë...
Por, Kapaku i vogël me të cilin Nacuku shuante kandilat nxinte prej mërisë dhe inatit. Ai ndjente dorën e plakut të dridhej kur shuante kandilat, e nuk mund ta duronte dot poshtërimin kur Nacuku e hidhte në torbë si send pa vlerë, apo e ngucte në xhep me ata gishtat kokëtrashë. Sa të erret, sa të erret, pa ja u tregoj unë kandila të mallkuar. Kam për tja u shtypur kokën, kam për tja u shkulur flokët e flaktë, do të më shihni. Natë kam për ta bërë gjithë qytetin. 
Dhe Kapak Kandilshojtësi nxihej sa nga brenda prej hakmarrjes dhe nga jashtë prej dufit që shfrynte. Sa herë që Kapaku turfullonte e numuronte flakëzat e shuara Gishti i Madh i dorës së Nacukut, psherëtinte, eh, eh... ose lëshonte ah! plot dhimbje.
Po ti çke që rënkon kështu i thotë Kapaku, ty spo të ngacmon kush, bile, ti duhet të më ndihmosh sa ti zhdukim nga faqja e dheut flakëzat e kandilave, kandilat me gjithë kandiliera.
Po të tregoj historinë time i foli Gishti i Madh Kapak Kandilshojtësit. Ka ndodhur kur Nacuku ishte fëmijë e prindërit e dërguan në shkollë. Unë isha me i ri se sot por përsëri isha Gishti i Madh. Kur binte muzgu, atje pranë dritares ku prindërit e vinin të mësonte Nacukun, ndiznin një qiri për dritë. Sytë e Nacukut lëvrinin mbi shkronja, mendja e tij rrihte aty, sytë përpinin, goja përsëriste, veshët të ngrehur dhe gjithë gishtat e tjerë të zënë kush duke mbajtur librin e kush duke shfletuar. Vetëm unë nuk bëja asgjë. Unë isha i madhi, kisha lindur vetëm për të trashëguar e numuruar pasuri. E pse të mos e them, më mungonin dhe gjithë ato lojrat e kalamajve, kokë a pil, me kopaca e plot të tjera që luhen me gishtin e madh. Që kur Nacuku nisi mësimet nuk kishte më lojra. Dhe unë atëherë, si ti sonte, shuaja gjithë mllef flakën e qiririt e thosha po fjalët që thua ti.
E çe keqe të ka gjetur ty nga kjo? nuk e la më të moralizonte Kapaku.
Të dogji, ndaj më ndërpreve ja ktheu qetë Gishti.
Ti e di që mua nuk më djeg , nuk lëshoi pe Kapaku.
Atëhere dëgjomë mua si më ka djegur, kërkoi Gishti.
Po dhe fëmija e di se një flakë qiriri nuk e djeg dot gishtin, për më tepër ty të madhin dhe Kapaku e zgjati a-në plot ironi.
Vërtet nuk më digjte kur e shuaja, pranoi Gishti, por më dogji më pas, dhe ja si.
Shuaj e shuaj të vetmen dritë që ndriste Nacukun, dhe ai mbeti i pashkollë, i paditur, aq sa ja, më në fund njerzit i gjetën një punë, të ndezë e shuajë kandilat.
Po kjo është punë e ndershme kërceu Kapaku sa gjeti rastin, "çka për turp këtu."
Eh, rënkoi Gishti, e mbas një heshtjeje vijoi, sot kur po i jepnin pagën Nacukut i thanë të firmoste, por ai as emrin e tij nuk shkruante dot. Më lyen mua me bojë e më vunë në vend të firmës. Më nxinë faqen, nuk jam ndjerë kurrë në jetën time më keq. Mi vari supet faji. E kur të shoh të hakërrohesh e të shuash dritëzat, ndjej të më sëmbojë për to, dhe për ty që nuk e kupton çbën.

Dhi ende

----------


## Leila

"Kapak Kandilshojtesi"   :pa dhembe:  
 :ngerdheshje:  Me shkrin, D D.

Me pelqeu shume kjo. Me kujton pak "Perrallat e Rruges Broka," (nje titull i tille, me nje bretkose ne kapak).

----------


## Diabolis

Shqiponja e malit dhe Koqja e kafese

"Kot je ti Shqiponja e malit,
simboli i vjeter i shqiptarit;
ai mua ne goje me ka prej mengjesit"
foli Koqja e kafes si shpina e buburrecit.

Bile, sa per te ta kujtuar
me ngjyren time te kane emertuar;
ti je vecse nje shqiponje boje kafe,
mua me duan me shume, s'ka llafe.

Flet Shqiponja e malit e menduar:
"Te falur jane e ne pacin gabuar,
por bojrat ne kete jete vijne e shkojne,
kohrat jane ato qe perjetrrojne,

ne to une jam simboli i flamurit,
prijsi dhe mbulesa e djalit dhe e burrit,
ti mbetesh vetem shtampa e thesit
dhe ngjyre shqiponje nuk mund ti themi vesit!

----------


## Diabolis

Cinxrat dhe milingonat

Ne nje koopertive shembullore
cinxrat ishin zyrtare, milingonat fshatare.
Ishte kohe korrjesh, dite pervelimi,
shihni se c'ndodhi gjate nje raportimi.

Cinxrat urdheruan raportoni qe me pare
ju milingona e dini sa grure ka ne are!?
Milingonat u gjegjen se ishte me mire,
kur te magazinonin c'kishin shire.

Atje lart sihariqin priste buzeziu,
dridheshin cinxrat "u vonuam na griu";
Ndaj nxorren nga sirtari nje shifer te thate
ja derguan shefit te nesermen me nate.

Nderkohe, hem... natyra ashtu deshi,
ne ara t'ja befte shiu, rrebeshi,
e qane milingonat hajde bir o biro,
i gjithe prodhimi mbeti kashte, shkoi firo.

Por me kaq rrefenja nuk eshte e tera,
se dolen cinxrat mashtrues nga vera,
dhe thane: milingonat dembele na turperuan,
pllanin e grurit nuk e realizuan.

----------


## Diabolis

Pëllumbi dhe Mielli

Filloi Pëllumbi me degëzat e ullirit
Të ndërtojë folenë në pullazet e mullirit.
Tu falsha  mërmëriti mullixhiu, - më kënaqe;
Dëgjoi Mielli dhe ju drodh buza nën mustaqe,

Ke ardhur - i tha Pëllumbit - të më rrëmbesh lavdinë
Se duket, ja, më ke marrë dhe bardhësinë,
Sdi çju duhen njerëzve glasat e tua,
Kur jeta e tyre varet krejt nga mua."

Ja kthen Pëllumbi mes degëzave me fletë:
"Në se di këtë sdi gjë nga kjo jetë,
Në ditë të liga unë ju sjell njerëzve paqe,
Ti përngahera ju rëndon paçe e barqe."

----------


## Diabolis

Kriçi olimpik dhe derri i kënaqur

Përditë stërvitej kriçi ndër lëndina
Të shkonte në olimpiadë për dafina,
Ashtu e sheh një derr që hante lende
Su lodhe kriç?  e pyet  mjaft rende!?

Synoj - thotë kriçi  të fitoj kurorën
Për dy orë të zë i pari Marathonën!
Se kuptoj  thotë derri - mundin për një degë
Përreth kemi dafina breg më breg.

----------


## Diabolis

Bufi largpamës

Çna gjeti, çna gjeti,
Bufi nën mollë na mbeti.
Po pse?  kur i thonë,
Dëgjoni çshpejgon:

Adami e hëngri i pari,
Po të gjithve na bëri.
Të dytit i ra Njutonit,
Që nxorri ligjet që skuptonit.

E di se jam mëndjehollë
Dhe tjetri do jetë nën mollë,
Ndaj atje rri, të jemi i treti,
A sjam larpamës prej vërteti!?

----------


## Sokoli

Udhës së Bigllës çapitej karvani
ngarkuar pëlhura frëngu e allemani
në krye shkon kaluar i zoti korçar tregëtari.
Udhën ia pret çeta komite
me musteqet rreth veshit e pushkët evgjite.
Hapi defterin korçar tregëtari
e nxuarë zën e hollë si fije bari
-Çfarë kërkoni o të uruar?
Taksën e pagova herën e shkuar.
-Mos u dridh o tregëtar korçar
napolona nuk duam e as gjë të gjallë.
Kapidanit fustanella i është bërë e vjetër
duam ca pëlhurë ti qepim një tjetër.
I lehtësuar mori frymë tregëtari pe Korçe
i erdhi prapë boja se ishte mekur
me vrap nxori kutin nga xhepi i qostekut.
-Mos u bëj merak o korçar tregëtari
se kemi kutin që mban kapidani.
Na nxuarnë komitët një hu me pashë të gjatë
kute tepër s morën veç sa për një fustan.
Vazhdoi udhën korçari me mushkat zbrazur
në mendje veç hesape dhe xhanin e marazur.
-Ah mor kut o kut i Bigllës
që mbathe me brekë gjysmën e krahinës!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kete ma derguan nga korca, jo shume kohe me pare. Autori preferon te jete anonim.

DUHET TA KESH NE GJAK

Ujku hyri ne tufe dhe e shqeu delen perpara syve te dashit. Dashi ngriti koken dhe mermeriti:

"Zot, kur emrin dash ma thirre
Dhe me bere buze dele
Pse s'me dhe dhembe egersirre
Qe ujkun ta bej fertele?"

E degjon ujku dhe i thote:

"Zoterote e provojme
Qysh tani dhembet i nderrojme
E qe ta ndiesh veten me dhembe
Po te jap edhe lekuren."

Ne vend u be nderrimi
Dhe ja nisi dyluftimi
Turret ujku si rrufe
Dhe e shtrin dashin perdhe`

"More vesh o buze dele
Si cerrma ti zuri kembet?
Kam gjakun qe te bej fertele
Jo lekuren apo dhembet"

----------


## Diabolis

Preshi dhe gërneta

Sa u gjendën tok njeherë
Një presh i zier
Dhe një gërnetë e thyer
Ja nisën: Kush ishte më i vyer?

Je thyer mëdysh gërnetë,
Snxjerr dot një tingull të shkretë,
Unë skam krenarinë mashkullore
Por kam ama vlera ushqimore.

Po ti o presh je tjetërsuar
Dhe medet, çrruge ke për ti shkuar,
Vërtet unë e humba tingëllimën
Por ruaj ama substancën  vrimën.

----------


## Diabolis

Në po atë gozhdë

Njëherë e një kohë, shkoi Lakuriq Nata të blinte një pikturë në ankandin e ekspozitës Pikturat e kohës. Fluturoi e fluturoi por nuk po i ndali mendja tek asnjëra, ndaj u var sipas zakonit të fisit me kokë poshtë në tavan.
Zot i madh! Brilante!  prej aty, kokëposhtë, ai shqoi një pikturë të mrekullueshme titulluar Pamje nga ferma të cilën pa hezituar e bleu. Pastaj gjithë qejf shkoi dhe e vari në hyrje të fermës së tij në një vend që mund ta shihte kushdo sa herë hynte. Piktura me inicialet e kaligrafuara fnq majtas-lart u admirua nga gjithë banorët e fermës.
Shkuan shumë kohë deri kur në fermë, për të pikturuar disa punë, ja mbriti piktor Bufi me gjithë veglat e veta. E para gjë që pa piktor Bufi sa zbriti ishte një piktura e tij varur në hyrje por me kokë poshtë. Zot i madh! Injorantë! shfryu piktor Bufi dhe një ta kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë.
Në mesnatë duke u kthyer për në fermë Lakuriq Nata sheh se një krah i padukshëm e kishte kthyer pikturën e tij me kokë poshtë. Çinjorantë!  shfryu Lakuriq Nata dhe një të kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë.
Mbas mesnate piktor Bufi vendos të fluturojë njëherë rreth e rrotull por duke dalë sheh se një krah i padukshëm e kishte kthyer pikturën e tij me kokë poshtë. Çinjorantë!  shfryu Bufi dhe një të kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë, e një të ngjitur një shënim në krah: Ju lutem, mos e ktheni pikturën time me kokë poshtë! Buf.
Atë mbrëmje, sapo del, Lakuriq Nata e vë re pikturën e kthyer me kokë poshtë dhe shënimin krah saj. Çinjorantë! shfryu Lakuriq Nata dhe një të kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë, një të hequr shënimin e piktor Bufit e një të ngjitur shënimin e tij: Ju lutem, mos e ktheni pikturën time me kokë poshtë! Lakuriq Nata.
Mbas pak del dhe piktor Bufi, vë re pikturën e kthyer me kokëposhtë dhe shënimin krah saj. Çinjorantë! shfryu Bufi dhe një të kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë, një të hequr shënimin e Lakuriq Natas, një të kryqëzuar flatrat e një të pritur të shihte atë që i kthente pikturën me kokë poshtë. 
Lakuriq Natan nuk e zinte ajri, se mos përsëri ja kthenin pikturën e tij me kokëposhtë, ndaj u kthye shpejt, dhe pa atje ngrefosur një Buf, që ja kishte kthyer pikturën e tij me kokëposhtë e i thotë:
- Kush je ti që kthen pikturën time kokëposhtë?
- Kush je ti që kthen pikturën time kokëposhtë?
- Jo, kush je ti që kthen pikturën time të mrekullueshme kokëposhtë?
- Jo, kush je ti që kthen pikturën time të mrekullueshme kokëposhtë?
- Unë pyeta i pari, përgjigju!
- Mirë pra, mëso se unë jam piktori i kësaj pikture, Bufi, ja lexoje në qoshen djathtas poshtë, tani më thuaj ti kush je, që e kthen pikturën time me kokëposhtë.
- Mirë pra, mëse se unë jam pronari i kësaj pikture, Lakuriq Nata, - dhe një të kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë, dhe i thotë Bufit  dhe lexo në qoshen majtas lart inicialet fnq të piktorit të pikturës sime.
- Kjo është piktura ime e mrekullueshme dhe drejt varet kështu  tha Bufi e një ta kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë.
- Kjo është piktura ime e mrekullueshme dhe drejt varet kështu  tha Lakuriq Nata e një ta kthyer pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë.
Vazhduan kështu për gjithë natën sa prishën qetësinë e banorëve të fermës, të cilët njëri pas tjetrit filluan të dalin, e të pyesin secili me gjuhën e vet Çbëhet kështu? Çbëhet kështu? Çbëhet kështu? pambarim.
Lakuriq Nata dha variantin e tij. Piktor Bufi dha variantin e tij. Kafshët e fermës vendosën që të mblidhen e të gjejnë një zgjidhje pa praninë e palëve, Lakuriq Natas dhe piktor Bufit. 
Në mbledhjen e parë me unanimitet u pranuan:
Së pari, piktura Pamje nga ferma është e mrekullueshme.
Së dyti, përderisa palët, si Lakuriq Nata ashtu dhe piktor Bufi, e varin pikturën në po atë gozhdë, mbetet të zgjidhet vetëm kush është pozicioni drejt dhe kush është pozicioni kokëposhtë i pikturës Pamje nga ferma.
Mirpo që nga mbledhja e parë kanë kaluar qindra, mijra, mbledhje të tjera dhe kafshët e fermës ende nuk e kanë zgjidhur kush është pozicioni drejt i pikturës Pamje nga Ferma. Në fermë vazhdojnë të dëgjohen përnatë zhurma të frikshme që sjanë gjë tjetër vetëm se kthimi i pikturës së mrekullueshme drejt në po atë gozhdë.
Jeta e kafshëve të fermës është kthyer në ferr të vërtetë, kryetar Gjel Kikiku i thërret mbledhjet që pa gdhirë, zëvendëskryetar Gomar Pëllima ju jep nga një pushim të shkurtër në drekë, ndërsa sekretare Kukuvajkë Kukuja si lë rehat duke i pyetur Ku ku, ku ku, ku ku? Dhe sapo ata bien të flenë, ... gërrrr, Lakuriq Nata vendos pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë , ...ggggër, Bufi vendos pikturën drejt në po atë gozhdë, ja mbani vesh, ... gëëëër... 
Ju po gërhisni? Lum si ju...
Por, kafshët e fermës prej atëhere jetojnë të hidhëruara.

----------


## Sokoli

Ah s'te lene as te ikesh.
Shume e forte kjo DD   :buzeqeshje:  
Kerkoj leje per ta vazhduar.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

D. D 

 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  .

Nëse do të të heshte të shkruarit ndonjë ditë, di ishte vërtet mëkat. 

Të përshëndes

Elna.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> o elna ketu qenke ti kur paske ardhur ????


Këtu isha Arun. Nga diferenca pesëmbëdhjetë minutëshe e postimeve i bie të isha këtu të isha këtu e pastaja të kishe ardhur ti, por gjithsesi kjo nuk ka shumë rëndësi për tëmën. Rëndësi ka që kësaj teme ju mungua respekti. 

Elna.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

DD, kur them une qe di do vrare, ti nuk me beson  :buzeqeshje: 

Laraskes i eshte mbushur mendja top qe injoranca eshte muze frymezimi, madje ngul kembe si mushka qe ti ngrihet nje kult. 

ps. kam qeshur me ze andej nga fundi, sidomos me hierarkine (lol)

----------

